# [SOLVED] Ethernet Controller Error Code 28



## Rion (Apr 1, 2009)

I recently re-instaled Windows XP, after the long and boring task of re-installing all my software and updating drivers etc I'm down to a few last tasks, I can not use my Ethernet port and have to use my usb wifi reciever to connect to the interent. When I look in the device manager I noticed that ethernet controller has a yellow thingy next to it and it says that the drivers are not installed code 28.
Help..!!

My system is:

Compaq Evo N620c Laptop

Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz
1,50 GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Error Code 28*

Try to install this driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-27036-1


----------



## onlinesupport (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Error Code 28*

Try this link:-
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/283783


----------



## Rion (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Error Code 28*

thanks but it didnt work as i need network card driver not wifi card driver so i might just but a wifi card driver it will be much easyer


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Error Code 28*

Hi Rion,
Here is a link for your drivers:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...16682&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1098#11395

The Lan diver is the last one on the list under Network:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=PSG_I18103-101210


----------



## Rion (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Error Code 28*

thankx that work u have saved me money


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Controller Error Code 28*

Hi Rion:wave:,
Glad to hear itray:.
I will mark the thread as resolved and close it.
If you have any other issues, please contact me or any other MOD and we will open the thread for you.
Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

